# Damn



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I just fed my cariba's some scallops, and damn can they eat. I normally only had to feed maybe 4 good sized scallops to tide my old rhom over, but after 7 they wanted more, so i fed them 10 more. 17 scallops total. They still wanted more to, but they looked like they had enough. They went crazy for them, must've been the frenzy i hear about with pygos. I am very impressed with cariba's, and I highly recommend them.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yep total badasses!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Cool, hopefully mine that I'm getting soon will be the same way..


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

they are like half belly!!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

makes me miss mine.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

caribes are sweet fish!! definitely bad to the bone!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

pygos eat like there's nomore tomorrow to come.
:nod:


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yes they do!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

I got 5 baby nats and they eat loads too, i cant wait to get my 10 baby caribes either, pygos are the way to go


----------

